# لاتتهاون لان الكتاب المقدس يقول ملعون كل من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوة



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                                         بسم الثالوث القدوس


† الآيـــــة † 


اصحوا و اسهروا لان ابليس خصمكم كاسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو (1بط 5 : 8)







1-لان لك عدو يجول ينتظر ان يبتلعك 
2-لأن يوم الرب يأتي كلصلا تتهاون لان الكتاب المقدس يقول ملعون كل من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوه
3- لا تتهاون لان الكتاب المقدس يقول ملعون كل من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوه

لا تؤجل الصلاه والتوبه وحضور القداس

الكسل يضيع عمل ربنا في حياتك وحياتنا الروحيه 
مثل عروس النشيد 
يفضل المسيح يترجاها ويقولها كلك جميله يا حبيبتي 
وفي النهايه تقول حبيبي تحول و عبر طلبته فما وجدته ضاعت منها الفرصه 

زكا العشار لم يتهاون وسعي ان يري المسيح وكانت مكافأته المسيح اتعشي في بيته 
لا تتهاون لأن اكبر الخطايا كان اساسها اصغر التنازلات
لا تترك مزاميرك ولو يوم واحد
لا تنسي حضور القداس اسبوعيا علي الاقل 
لا تترك كلمه الله الحيه 
ابليس هدفه الوحيد احنا اسقاطنا 
عارفين قصه القديس يعقوب المجاهد لما تهاون في نظام رهبنته وهو عدم التكلم حتي الي فتاه ولكنه ابقي الفتاه التي بها روح شريره بقرب قلايته فوقع في 3 خطايا : زني ،قتل، كدب 

* ياريت منتهاونش في قانوننا الروحي حتي لو كان قليل طالما موجودين في بيت ربنا فاحنا محميين في الحظيره السماويه ونملك اسلحه نقاوم بها ابليس ويكون لنا سلطان علي ابليس ونغلبه لكن ول تركنا اسلحتنا الروحيه سيقدر علينا عدو الخير 

هاربين من الفساد الذى فى العالم من الشهوة 2بط 4:1
فى أحدى الأيام طلبت الملكة سميراميس من زوجها الملك نينوس أن يمنحها أن تلذذ وتفرح بحكم البلاد يوماً واحداً فقط , فرفض لأن الحكم للرجال و كيف يتنازل عن ملكه يوماً واحداً فقط , فرفض لأن الحكم للرجال و كيف يتنازل عن مملكته , و لكن تحت إلحاح زوجته التى كانت تقول له ((إنه يوم واحد فقط هل تبخل على به و أنت ملك طوال الأيام السابقة و المقبلة ؟)).

أخيراً وافق الملك و تنازل عن ملكه لمدة يوم واحد و جلست الملكة سميراميس على العرش و لبست التاج و أعلن فى المملكة كلها أن الملكة سميراميس تحكم اليوم , و فور جلوسها على العرش أمرت بالقبض على زوجها الرجل الطيب ثم أمرا بقطع رأسه لتصير هى الملكة وحدها .

+ أن الخطية لا تستطيع أن سيطر عليك طالما كنت مالكاً و ضابطاً لأفكارك و كلامك و أعمالك و لكن كل ما تستطيعه هو ملاحقتك و الإلحاح عليك بالفكر و الكلام مادمت ترفض الخطية فهى مقيدة و لا تستطيع أن تمسك إلى أن تضعف يوماً و تسمح لها بالدخول إليك و لو مرة واحدة حينئذ تهجم عليك أسد زائر لتبتلعك .

+ لا تتهاون مع الخطية فت قبل التفكير فيها أو تسمح لحواسك أن تتلذذ بها فقد أعلن السيد المسيح بوضوح أن النظرة الشريرة هى زنى , فأهرب من كل ما يؤدى بك إلى الخطية و لا تستهن بالخطية الصغيرة لأنها ستسحبك إلى أمها الخطية الكبيرة .

+ لا تقبل أغراءات الشيطان بتجربة الخطية و لو مرة واحدة , لأنه بعد سقوطك يظل يحاربك بفكر السقوط مرات كثيرة وأن تكرر السقوط يحاربك باليأس . لا تسمع لأنه كذاب و ثق أنك ابن المسيح و هو يحبك و مستعد أن يعيدك بالتوبة إلى نقاوتك الأولى.


+ يقولون نظره فابتسامه فلقاء  والخطيه قد تبدأ بنظره فشهوه ففكر غير نقي   خطيه وموت وضحك الشيطان علي كل شاب وفتاه بقوله وايه يعني هو النظره هي اللي هتعمل كل ده هي المزاحه و النكته القبيحه هتعمل ايه 

هو لبس ع الموضه وكت شويه هيعمل ايه ...يبعني انا اللي هعثر الشباب 
+لما اتكلم مع شاب ع المسنجر هيجري ايه هنتكلم عن ربنا والخدمه ولما تخلص المواضيع الروحيه هيحصل ايه  ليه نحط نفسنا في فم الأسد ونقول اول ماييجي يقفل بقه هنشيل راسنا 
نبقي مساكين 



لا تؤخر التوبة إلرب و لا تتباطأ من يوم إلى يوم سيراخ 8:5

كان شخص اسمه يوحنا يعمل خياطاً فى القرن الرابع و كان منهمكاً فى لذة الحياة و الشهوات الشريرة مبتعداً عن الكنيسة رافضاً كل دعوة للرجوع إلى الله . فى أحد الليالى حلم أنه أعد رداء للملك لكنه وبخه من اجل شهواته الشريرة و أمسك بالسيف و قطع رأسه فأستيقظ و لكنه بعد أيام هدأ و عاد إلى سيرته الشريرة .

إفتقده الله بحلم ثانى بعد مدة فرأى أمامه ملكاً عظيماً عن يمينه جماعة نورانية و على يساره جماعة قبيحى المنظر و خلفه هوة عظيمة و قال له (( هل تعرفنى ؟ ))فقال (( أنت المسيح الديان )) فقال له (( لماذا لم تتب عندما ظهرت لك فى الحلم الأول فلم يستطع أن يجيب و حينئذ أمر الملائكة لا تلقوه فى الهوة لأن والدتى قد تشفعت له ثم استيقظ مرتعباً و ذهب إلى الكنيسة و قدم توبة .

+ هذا العمر فرصة للتوبة و الاستعداد للحياة الأبدية و على قدر ما تحيا مع ال له فى هذه الحياة يكون لك مكان عظيم فى السماء , فلا تضيع الوقت فى امور كثيرة بلا نفع و لاتنزلق فى الشهوات الشريرة أو تتهاون مع الخطية مهما كانت صغيرة لئلا تخسر أبديتك .

+ كن منتبهاً لتحذيرات الله التى يرسلها إليك حتى تتوب و ترجع إليه لأنه كما أم الملكوت مجده لا يعبر عنه فالنار الأبدية عذابها يصعب تصويره , فحاسب نفسك كل يوم اترجع بالتوبة إلى الله و أمام أب اعترافك و تتخلص من خطاياك ثم تتقوى بالأسرار المقدسة لتحيا فى طريق الملكوت. 




لا تؤخر التوبة إلرب و لا تتباطأ من يوم إلى يوم سيراخ 8:5

كان شخص اسمه يوحنا يعمل خياطاً فى القرن الرابع و كان منهمكاً فى لذة الحياة و الشهوات الشريرة مبتعداً عن الكنيسة رافضاً كل دعوة للرجوع إلى الله . فى أحد الليالى حلم أنه أعد رداء للملك لكنه وبخه من اجل شهواته الشريرة و أمسك بالسيف و قطع رأسه فأستيقظ و لكنه بعد أيام هدأ و عاد إلى سيرته الشريرة .

إفتقده الله بح لم ثانى بعد مدة فرأى أمامه ملكاً عظيماً عن يمينه جماعة نورانية و على يساره جماعة قبيحى المنظر و خلفه هوة عظيمة و قال له (( هل تعرفنى ؟ ))فقال (( أنت المسيح الديان )) فقال له (( لماذا لم تتب عندما ظهرت لك فى الحلم الأول فلم يستطع أن يجيب و حينئذ أمر الملائكة لا تلقوه فى الهوة لأن والدتى قد تشفعت له ثم استيقظ مرتعباً و ذهب إلى الكنيسة و قدم توبة .

+ هذا العمر فرصة للتوبة و الاستعداد للحياة الأبدية و على قدر ما تحيا مع الله فى هذه الحياة يكون لك مكان عظيم فى السماء , فلا تضيع الوقت فى امور كثيرة بلا نفع و لاتنزلق فى الشهوات الشريرة أو تتهاون مع الخطية مهما كانت صغيرة لئلا تخسر أبديتك .

+ كن منتبهاً لتحذيرات الله التى يرسلها إليك حتى تتوب و ترجع إليه لأنه كما أم الملكوت مجده لا يعبر عنه فالنار الأبدية عذابها يصعب تصويره , فحاسب نفسك كل يوم اترجع بالتوبة إلى الله و أمام أب اعترافك و تتخلص من خطاياك ثم تتقوى بالأسرار المقدسة لتحيا فى طريق الملكوت. 


منقووووووول
=================


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك 
 رااائع جداا​


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 يوليو 2011)




----------

